# Lou Reed talks about drugs and journalists (Sydney - 1974)



## Carol (Nov 20, 2007)

[yt]npqGHknpbyM[/yt]

Classic live performance of Walk On The Wild Side...and even more classic interview of Lou Reed.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 21, 2007)

Right on!


----------

